# DRV8833C for driving resonant L-C circuit?



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, all
Here gives an assistant work, I want to use DRV8833C for a theory work Does an LC circuit Do What? Example Analysis, my first thing is considering the resonant frequency, here I have other questions to figure out:
1) Is the DRV8833C suitable for driving a resonant L-C circuit at resonance frequency? 
2) What needs to be considered regarding this?

Anyone has ideas of them? Many thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know that I'd be thinking of an H-Bridge motor driver for the task.

Maybe it would be useful to know what task you're trying to accomplish, there are an infinite variety of resonant circuits and uses for them.


----------

